# Got into the NCC BMWCCA driver's school



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I guess I'd better hope Sterling puts my car back together properly.  It's not exactly drivable at the moment.  

Hopefully, I'll have time to change out the rear shocks beforehand.

Anyone want to come out for a bit and play with my camera?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

What track does your chapter use? :dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *What track does your chapter use? :dunno: *


Summit Point. This school will be on the main circuit.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh, the landbarge sees the track. Yay!  

I sent in a registration from today. April 12-13th. Woot!


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

oh Nick, what tires are you using?

And why the hell did you choose such a wierd size for auto-x tires? 215/45/16, WTF? It should be 225/50/16...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *oh Nick, what tires are you using?
> 
> And why the hell did you choose such a wierd size for auto-x tires? 215/45/16, WTF? It should be 225/50/16... *


I'll use the Azeni. I don't want to burn down my S-03s.

I went with 215/45 because I wanted the gearing advantage. My car really hauls with the effective 3.43 gearing, and <38lbs. wheel/tire combo. The 225/50 tire would have been the Kumho Ecsta MX which was pricier, and reputedly not quite as good as the Azeni. I figure I probably have equal cornering, and faster acceleration. At the last autox, I had massive valve clatter, so clearly something is working. 

Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any competitively priced 245/45 16 Max performance tires.  I would certianly not have mionded the extra grip afforded by these.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I'll use the Azeni. I don't want to burn down my S-03s.
> 
> I went with 215/45 because I wanted the gearing advantage. My car really hauls with the effective 3.43 gearing, and <38lbs. wheel/tire combo. The 225/50 tire would have been the Kumho Ecsta MX which was pricier, and reputedly not quite as good as the Azeni. I figure I probably have equal cornering, and faster acceleration. At the last autox, I had massive valve clatter, so clearly something is working.
> 
> Unfortunately, there don't seem to be any competitively priced 245/45 16 Max performance tires.  I would certianly not have mionded the extra grip afforded by these. *


I hear that the Azenis don't take heat that well.

Watch your driving style at the track, and don't brake with your front wheels; massive understeer will follow 

I'm looking forward to seeing how my revised front alignment changes the handling attitude at the track. It made a MASSIVE difference at auto-x. The car is now VERY well balanced.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I hear that the Azenis don't take heat that well.
> 
> Watch your driving style at the track, and don't brake with your front wheels; massive understeer will follow
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how my revised front alignment changes the handling attitude at the track. It made a MASSIVE difference at auto-x. The car is now VERY well balanced.  *


I don't think it's that Azeni don't take heat well per se... I think they're specifically designed to heat up REALLY fast. They get quite warm after the first run. I saw a 4 PSI gain, and they kept going up. Great in an autox tire, less so in a track tire. I've been working hard on slowing down more as well as threshold braking.

With blown rear shocks, and something wrong with the front suspension, I can't say I have any idea what my car really handles like at the moment.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *I don't think it's that Azeni don't take heat well per se... *


From what I have read/heard, that is EXACTLY what it is.

They heat up fast and they just keep getting hotter. And then they get pretty greasy. It's not a huge issue here where we only get 3-4 runs in the day. At the p-car club autox, my left front was up to 120 degrees after the second run when the air temp was in the low 50s. 120 for a tire isn't hot, but extrapolating (read: WAG) from the conditions, I don't expect to be setting my fast times on run #4 very often.



> *With blown rear shocks, *


There's a difference between blown and worn.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *There's a difference between blown and worn.  *


Many apologies. :wahwah:


----------

